# Norco Fraser?



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with the Norco Fraser? One of my LBSs has one in stock, and it looks somewhat decent (in an entry level sort of way). The main thing I see that would need to be changed is that it comes with Shimano Sora gearing and brifters. Probably would also change out the brakes from the stock Tektro Oryx canti's (at least upgrade to Kool-Stop Salmon pads). However, since the shop is asking a bit less than $800.00 USD, this may have possibilities as a starting point for a tourer.


----------

